
Any internet radio stations play going-to-sleep music? I'd visit that station every night twice. - niels_olson
Seriously, no discernible lyrics, just that rhythmic musical stuff. It's a two-fer: every adult, and twice a night if they have kids. Wrap it with ads for nucs, pampers, gymboree, mattresses, nyquil, alarm clocks, you name it. You'd get me every night.
======
dkokelley
Hmm. For sleeping music, I'd be concerned about subliminal messages playing
about an hour into it. Could you imagine hearing "buy a Honda (x 100)" played
after you've gone to sleep?

Actually, that might provide a pretty decent return for the advertisers.

Some people don't like hearing music at night, but I can say I certainly do on
many nights. I've basically given up my music collection for online radio
(pandora.com), so no "night time" playlists. You might be on to something
there.

~~~
dangrover
I listen to podcasts when I go to sleep. That's gotta be messing up my head.

------
symptic
Head over to <http://shoutcast.com/> and look up "ambient" "downtempo"
"breakbeat" or "chillout".

------
petercooper
<http://sky.fm/> has about 40 genre specific channels with no commercials or
DJs. There's an ambient channel (part of di.fm, I think) but also slow piano,
classical, trance, and all sorts of things to suit your taste.

------
menloparkbum
Ambient electronic music might work. there are 47 of these streams on iTunes.
If you aren't using iTunes, there are 150 streams listed under 'Ambient" on
Shoutcast. I like "cryosleep."

I find that low-volume news/talk radio, like NPR or BBC makes me sleepier than
music.

------
brianr
Try the Last.fm similar artists station for Sigur Ros?

link:
[http://www.last.fm/listen/artist/Sigur%2520R%25C3%25B3s/simi...](http://www.last.fm/listen/artist/Sigur%2520R%25C3%25B3s/similarartists)

~~~
euccastro
I love Sigur Rós, but while the tempo is calm, the songs often get intensely
emotional (if you watch them live, you'd think the drums guy does heavy metal
in his other life.) Their music brings me peace, but it keeps me awake.

It surely fills the 'nondiscernible lyrics' part though, and lispers will
appreciate they have this album titled just ()

<http://tinyurl.com/5lfpc2>

------
richcollins
I like to listen to Terence McKenna lectures when I want to fall asleep.

------
fharper1961
The problem with listening to a radio is that it's going to go on all night,
or until it wakes you up again.

I just play a podcast or a playlist of sleep music on my iPhone in speaker
mode (no headphones).

------
aswanson
Create a Pandora station with an artist that has similar qualities.

~~~
glymor
Is Pandora like last.fm? It's US only so I can't access it.

~~~
aswanson
I think it was written in Europe:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandora_%28music_service%29>

------
nertzy
<http://www.sleepbot.com/ambience/broadcast/>

Guaranteed zero beat

------
kleevr
Check out the "Dream Factory" at <http://www.hbr1.com/>

------
stcredzero
SomaFM is a good source. Space Station Soma would put me to sleep all the time
while I was playing Eve.

------
dangrover
I've always liked Drone Zone on <http://soma.fm>.

------
rshao
www.lounge-radio.com is quite nice. If you turn it down, it's decent sleep
music. If you turn it up, it's awesome work music.

I've nearly stopped listening to my entire music library, using this instead.

------
tix4luck
Check out AOL Radio. They have a lullaby channel.

------
ryanspahn
bookmark us ... we should be opening soon!

<http://Sleep.FM> .... sleep music and a web 2.0 alarm clock

